# Canon EF 100-400 f/4-5.6L IS in 2012 [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 11, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8845"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8845" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8845"></a></div>
<strong>Canon 100-400 f/4-5.6L IS

</strong>Received word that we can expect to see a direct replacement of the aging EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS sometime in 2012. It has been rumored quite often that a replacement was coming. Some of those rumors may have been talking about the EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x.</p>
<p>We have the <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/11/another-ef-100-400-patent/">patent from a few months ago</a> to get an idea of the optical formula.</p>
<p>I was told it would be in the $3000 price range, have a rotating zoom, weigh less, be slightly faster on the wide end at f/4 and carry the latest and greatest coatings and IS.</p>
<p>As with most lenses, an exact announcement date is unknown at this time.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<div class="prli-social-buttons-bar"><a href="http://del.icio.us/post?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/delicious_32.png" alt="Delicious" title="Delicious" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.stumbleupon.com/submit?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/stumbleupon_32.png" alt="StumbleUpon" title="StumbleUpon" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://digg.com/submit?phase=2&url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/digg_32.png" alt="Digg" title="Digg" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://twitter.com/home?status=RT @prettylink:  [url=http://www.canonrumors.com/]http://www.canonrumors.com/[/url] (via @prettylink)" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/twitter_32.png" alt="Twitter" title="Twitter" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.mixx.com/submit?page_url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/mixx_32.png" alt="Mixx" title="Mixx" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://technorati.com/faves?add=http://www.canonrumors.com/" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/technorati_32.png" alt="Technorati" title="Technorati" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&t=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/facebook_32.png" alt="Facebook" title="Facebook" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.newsvine.com/_tools/seed&save?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&h=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/newsvine_32.png" alt="News Vine" title="News Vine" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://reddit.com/submit?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/reddit_32.png" alt="Reddit" title="Reddit" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.linkedin.com/shareArticle?mini=true&url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/linkedin_32.png" alt="LinkedIn" title="LinkedIn" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://myweb2.search.yahoo.com/myresults/bookmarklet?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/yahoobuzz_32.png" alt="Yahoo! Bookmarks" title="Yahoo! Bookmarks" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a></div>
```


----------



## smirkypants (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you Canon. Can't get here fast enough.


----------



## lol (Feb 11, 2012)

Not a surprise they'll go for a twist zoom, but I really like the push-pull. Will have to wait and see what they do to the rest of it.


----------



## smirkypants (Feb 11, 2012)

lol said:


> Not a surprise they'll go for a twist zoom, but I really like the push-pull. Will have to wait and see what they do to the rest of it.


I like the push-pull for getting quickly from one end of the zoom range to the other when there is lots of action happening at once, but to be truthful, it's not very precise in the middle ranges. Trying to adjust between 150mm & 350mm can be a little tricky to do precisely on the fly. Still, I know I'm usually either at one end or another so it's great for that. 

Let's hope for a big bump in IQ and better control of chromatic aberration.


----------



## Astro (Feb 11, 2012)

price goes up and up and up....  

the 100-400mm is 1200 euros here.
new one 3000$ and i guess it will be 1:1 = 3000 euro..... 

great...


----------



## Gothmoth (Feb 11, 2012)

the 100-400mm is a lens i sell to amateurs quite often.
i guess the new one will not sell as well.


----------



## dstppy (Feb 11, 2012)

Gothmoth said:


> the 100-400mm is a lens i sell to amateurs quite often.
> i guess the new one will not sell as well.



While I hate to jump on the complaining about price train, I agree. It seems that Canon is making it's money from casual consumers and people with a lot of money (by what they're releasing).

Maybe they'll surprise us, but I get the nasty feeling that the 500-1500 range will be haunted by either higher-end EF-S stuff or 'still not L quality' lenses. 

Don't get me wrong, lenses like the 15-85mm were priced fine IMO, and it's great quality, but I just get the sneaky suspicion that the next 'kit lens' for the prosumer bodies will be in the $2k range . . .


----------



## Stu_bert (Feb 11, 2012)

It's a double-edged sword is it not? We want better quality, we want higher MP sensors (well not everyone), and we want it for the same price as we paid for the previous iteration...

As per CR guys recent posts, Canon like Nikon are upgrading all their lenses to match the next iteration of high quality sensors. Does the price (fairly) reflect the cost of developing higher quality lenses or are they making some creative leaps in pricing to make up for any loses on bodies?

The 100-400mm was my first L lens, and boy did I get a duff copy. If I could get a reliable replacement, with increased quality, and it would do me for the next 2-3 generations of dSLR bodies then I would be happy, but everyone has different requirements.

It will be interesting to see if Canon intentionally nobble the successor in the same way they have for the 70-300mm f/4-5.6L IS so it can't take a 1.4x converter to protect it from impacting on the 200-400mm. I suspect they will, which is a shame....

**updated to replace the typos on lenses


----------



## Gcon (Feb 11, 2012)

Will it take a 1.4x extender? Only thing that annoys me about my 70-300mm f/4-5.6L IS USM "the stump" is that it can't take the Canon brand 1.4x which would push it to 420mm (but at f/8). Well the fact the tripod collar doesn't come with it is annoying, but yeah that can be fixed with $$.


----------



## sposh (Feb 11, 2012)

Just in time for my xmas present to myself  Still waiting to give myself last years present, but the 5d3 is taking it's time...

Price is a bit steep though. Double the current model. Any1 know what the current one cost when it first came out?

What's this about the 1.4x? What about the 2x? I was kind of hoping of having a 16-800mm system...


----------



## vlim (Feb 11, 2012)

This one was expected for a long time and will be a terrific lens ! Wait and see for the real price because the one announced is 1000$ more expensive than a 70-200 f/2.8 L IS II and i doubt it 'll be that much...


----------



## vlim (Feb 11, 2012)

I hope it won't delayed the new 300mm f/4 L IS II


----------



## liberace (Feb 11, 2012)

Are we/you quite certain it won't be push-pull?

If so, maybe the patents we've seen aren't the same lens. The current lens is 193mm-272mm in length. Both patents have it at 228-288mm in length. While not impossible, I don't see it as likely that a twist zoom would be physically longer than a push-pull.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 11, 2012)

Given the expected price tag, I think I'm very glad I pulled the trigger on the current model. 

Wondering if this will finally encourage Tokina to release their long-awaited 100-400 stabilized zoom. Given the quality of their other offerings, they could capture quite a bit of the market.


----------



## Stone (Feb 11, 2012)

I agree, 80-100% price increases for the most popular lens updates is getting a little tired. While this lens could use some improvements, I'd rather see a traditional 400 f4 IS prime to replace the DO, price it in the 3-4k range and Canon would sell a boatload. I'm actually hoping Sigma decides to release a 400 2.8 with their new optical formula....


----------



## AJ (Feb 11, 2012)

$3k

That's the same price as a Sigma 120-300/2.8 OS and a quality 1.4x TC


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 11, 2012)

Gothmoth said:


> the 100-400mm is a lens i sell to amateurs quite often.
> i guess the new one will not sell as well.



Yeah, wow $3000+. Wow. I got my 300 2.8 IS for $3000+ just a few years ago! Of course those are now $7000. But now even just a 100-400L zoom will be like an extreme reach for an amateur as the 300 2.8 IS used to be.


----------



## smirkypants (Feb 11, 2012)

I have and use this lens a lot. Let's be fair, one of the reason that this lens is towards the cheaper end of the L lenses is because it has problems. To me, as it stands the lens is at best borderline L quality glass. It's slow to focus and the image quality can be pretty dodgy on the long end wide open. I would gladly pay three grand for an extremely versatile, greatly improved IQ, fast focusing lens... along the lines of the 70-300L. Frankly, I always expected to pay a lot more for an improved version of this lens. 

Of course, I will be upset if its problems aren't significantly tempered.


----------



## Asposium (Feb 11, 2012)

*lens pricing*

is it fair and reasonable to compare the price of a lens at end-of-life (100-400 mark 1) to the price of a lens at start-of-life (100-400 mark 2)?

the 100-400 has a list price of £1940, whereas the street price is ~ £1200. A lifetime drop of 38%

further, more recent examples

consider the price graph for the 300 f/2.8 mark 2
£7500 at start-of-life
to
£5500 today
26% drop

source: http://camerapricebuster.co.uk/prod1610.html







consider the price graph for the 70-200 f/2.8 mark 2
£2500 at start-of-life
to
£1800 today
28% drop

source: http://camerapricebuster.co.uk/prod1249.html


----------



## samkatz (Feb 12, 2012)

This is *great* news, if indeed it is news. However, the alleged 3K price tag is pretty steep. Is this lens twice as good as the current model?? I would consider a 400mm with IS if they ever make one. I guess they can charge whatever they want to since there really isn't any competition in this range is there, unless you consider the Sigma's/Bigma... just saw someone mentioned possible Tokina 100-400...that could be nice.


----------



## docsmith (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sure there will be plenty of used copies of the current 100-400 L for those that don't want to pay the $3k. Like mine ;D. If the initital price is $3k, I would expect it to drop a few hundred after a few months. Say $2,500-$2,600. 

If this lens has 4 stop IS, complete weather sealing, better IQ and faster AF....yes, I will find the money.


----------



## samkatz (Feb 12, 2012)

over 10-12 years, you're right... $3000.00 is not a huge investment if this is your passion and or work....I am personally slowing down my updating of bodies. Have been buying one every 2 years. Canon would have to come out with some entirely new concept for the SLR for me to upgrade for a while.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Feb 12, 2012)

docsmith said:


> I am sure there will be plenty of used copies of the current 100-400 L for those that don't want to pay the $3k



There has been 3 used 100-400mm lenses at my local specialist photography dealer in the last few months, which either indicates times are hard and people are ditching their least used lenses or a lot of people are expecting something soon and want to get the maximum return on a old lens.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 12, 2012)

Stone said:


> I agree, 80-100% price increases for the most popular lens updates is getting a little tired.



I just posted a seperate question about what existing tele lens to buy or to wait for the upcoming new 100-400. After writing, I realized the question would be better placed in this thread - but instead of repeating myself, I'd ask anyone who knows something about these L lenses to give me some advice if possible here:

www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,3359.0.html ... manually copy/paste the link or look in the lenses sub-forum - thanks.


----------



## Astro (Feb 12, 2012)

samkatz said:


> over 10-12 years, you're right... $3000.00 is not a huge investment if this is your passion and or work....



problem is you have to have the 3000$ first. 

in the current economy amateurs will think twice to buy a 3000$ lens.
1300 euro for the "old model" looks like a bargain.

with such high prices for telephoto lenses the µ43 system look more and more attractive to people who would have prefered a DSLR in the past. at least that´s my impression from discussions i had.


----------



## tron (Feb 13, 2012)

I bought it 2 months ago but no regrets! It is a nice lens, maybe a little impractical but quite value for money.
Yes I would like a 4-stop stabilizer, faster autofocus, even better quality but still I am satisfied.
If the new version were to cost double the price I would still choose the old one (and use the rest money to get another lens...)

P.S I call it the "Duck Lens" because I use it to shoot ducks in a park close to my home


----------



## KeithR (Feb 13, 2012)

[quote author=Haydn1971] which either indicates times are hard and people are ditching their least used lenses or a lot of people are expecting something soon and want to get the maximum return on a old lens.[/quote]
Or - like me - they've upgraded to a new lens (in my case a new Siggy 120-300mm f/2.8 OS) and no longer need the 100-400mm...


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 13, 2012)

KeithR said:


> [quote author=Haydn1971] which either indicates times are hard and people are ditching their least used lenses or a lot of people are expecting something soon and want to get the maximum return on a old lens.


Or - like me - they've upgraded to a new lens (in my case a new Siggy 120-300mm f/2.8 OS) and no longer need the 100-400mm...
[/quote]
going a little OT here but what are your thoughts on the siggy? quality how do you think it compares to say the canon 70-200 f2.8 IS II


----------



## KeithR (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm not familiar with that Canon lens, WW, but I'm _very_ impressed with the Sigma. 

I have a really, _really_ good 100-400mm, and the Sigma outdoes it in every metric: the images are sharper, the AF is quicker, the stabilisation is _brilliant_, and - a surprise I'm really pleased about - the colour and contrast from the Sigma really are _obviously_ better than the 100-400mm - that was the very first thing I noticed about the files. 

It's damn' good with a TC too. This is 420mm with a Canon 1.4x (and a heavy crop) and it's good and sharp with two stacked 1.4s as well. 

These are both "wide open". A key reason for me buying it was the additional DoF flexibility provided by f/2.8 if I want it, and it is definitely very usable wide open. It gets _silly_-sharp by f/5 (assuming - as will usually be the case - that I'm starting at f/4 because of a TC). 

I only ever shoot handheld, incidentally: it's a heavy lens, but I'm already used to it.

I'd always said that regardless of what I upgraded to, I'd never part with my 100-400mm: now, I'm really not so sure about that.

I recently read a comprehensive review of the new Canon 300mm f/2.8, and - based on the sample images - the Sigma is barely a hair behind in sharpness terms.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 14, 2012)

Haydn1971 said:


> There has been 3 used 100-400mm lenses at my local specialist photography dealer in the last few months, which either indicates times are hard and people are ditching their least used lenses or a lot of people are expecting something soon and want to get the maximum return on a old lens.



The 100-400mm is a very popular lens (for good reasons) - the fact that so many are sold new means a lot are sold used. They are commonly and easily available on the used market - there are three up on my local Craigslist right now, in the $1200 range, and I've seen them under $1100 lately. 

By comparison, I only rarely see a 300mm f/4L IS or 400mm f/5.6L up for sale, perhaps only 1-2 of each per year.


----------

